# HELP WANTED in Bergen County, NJ



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

I am looking for somebody with a pick-up or van that wants to do some snow blowing. Nice, easy, take your time work. A cell phone is required. 

Job is as follows:

1. Pick up Blower, Push Salter and Bagged Salt at our shop.
2. Go to about 6 locations in Bergen County (all near each other-within about 10 miles total distance) and clean sidewalks and a few steps then put down some salt.
3. Bring equipment back to shop and collect your money.

Job pays $125 if you use my equipment and should take you about 4 hours. If you have your own snowblower and equipment we will give you $200 for the day. MUST BE DEPENDABLE and available for early morning into the afternoon 7 days a week, basically whenever it snows . Call 201-861-7533 if interested.


----------

